# Looking for Avila Beach / San Luis Bay Inn Aug 9-16



## stoniest13 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hoping someone has a week they want to rent, on or close to those dates! We'd also consider part of the week, if that's all you have. Thanks!


----------

